# Some pics....



## snafud1 (Aug 30, 2009)

.....from the CCA airshow.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2009)

Cool shots!

Did you get these over this weekend?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

Really cool pictures! I like the Mustang 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2009)

The rubber chicken really makes photo #1.

Great pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 30, 2009)

Cool pics Snafu. 


Wheels


----------



## trackend (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 31, 2009)

To GrauGeist-yes.

To VB-I made sure that was in the pic. I got a kick out of it too.

Will post more pics later tonight or tomorrow. Watching the Vikings right now.(It's halftime.)


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 31, 2009)

More pics.......


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 31, 2009)

NICE.. love the Sandy!


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice pics. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent!


----------

